
Changes/BtrfsByDefault - doener
https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Changes/BtrfsByDefault
======
jolmg
Looks like a proposal. I guess it's yet to be decided as the default FS.

> Btrfs is a mature, well-understood, and battle-tested file system, used on
> both desktop/container and server/cloud use-cases.

Is that the consensus nowadays?

------
rsanders
I thought Red Hat announced last year they were abandoning Btrfs and enhancing
XFS with similar features.

~~~
jolmg
> Red Hat supports Fedora well, in many ways. But Fedora already works closely
> with, and depends on, upstreams. And this will be one of them. That's an
> important consideration for this proposal. The community has a stake in
> ensuring it is supported. Red Hat will never support Btrfs if Fedora rejects
> it. Fedora necessarily needs to be first, and make the persuasive case that
> it solves more problems than alternatives. Feature owners believe it does,
> hands down.

I guess the dynamic here is that Fedora wants to convince Red Hat into
supporting Btrfs by adopting it themselves.

~~~
rsanders
Thanks! I didn't realize they were such distinct personalities.

